# Taking the fun out of cheap guns



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Its sort of become a hobby. I buy cheapie guns and play with em. See if I can make them work like they should. Recently acquired a couple that are taking the fun out of my hobby. First is a SCCY CPX 1 gen 2. The internet know-it-alls have nothing good to say about SCCY. The polymer frame feels good in the hand and does not flex as much a most others. More solid feel. Its obviously a Kel Tec clone of the P11. And the Kel Tec is a clone of the Grendel. A gun I once owned as well. Yes I was the one. Only trouble I found was the extra flat mag bases made the mags hard to insert. The factory did not even want them back, they just sent out new ones. Problem solved. Went to the range and ran 100 mixed rounds downrange. All were perfect. The trigger would compare with a quality double action revolver. Where is the fun in that? They don't get much cheaper in 9mm and I don't have anything to report.
So I traded for a Rossi, worse yet a new one. And being new it says "Made by Taurus" on the side. Its a .357 small frame with a 3" barrel. Sweet looking piece. Bound to be a real POS. Shot .38 RNL, .38+P FMJ, and some .357 magnum JSP. Only complaint, well the grips are smallish and I don't know if anybody makes aftermarket ones. Its been 10 or 15 years since I have felt the awesome KaBoom! of the ole magnums. Last one I owned was traded in 1988. In such a small frame it was a shock. Problem is the little revolver ate them all and wanted more. It didn't go out of time or lock up. Just went bang over and over. If Taurus/Rossi and SCCY (say SKY) are making guns that work I may have to get a new hobby. Especially the Rossi, I really had a good time with that gun.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I reckon I don't fully understand what you're saying? Seems to me if a Ruger Blackhawk has room for improvement, a SCCY (whatever that is) could take some improvement too.

You shot 100 rounds that were perfect? I've never done that in over fifty years of shooting. What range were you shooting?

Somewhere you've lost me in your post.

Bob Wright


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bob Wright said:


> . . . Somewhere you've lost me in your post.


Hi Bob, good to hear from you !

Give the poor guy a break. He's just having fun with stuff he can apparently afford to play with for his $$$'s.
We all know you are the revolver guru around here. Give him a break, eh ?

Come On, I want more of your disected revolver lore, not ragging on a poor guy just trying to have fun ! Peace ! :mrgreen:


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

I guess what I'm saying is times are changing. Used to be if you bought a Taurus, Hi Point, or a Rossi it did not take long before you had an excuse to tear it apart and "fix" something. But lately I have obtained a few cheapo guns that instead of being in need of help, just shoot fine. I may have to find a Jennings in order to get a decent malfunction.
Its a shame Mr. Senior Member can't find a gun that will shoot 100 times without problems. He must buy stuff junkier than my junk. 
Here's on for the purist, the build quality of Taurus/Rossi is actually getting better. While the quality of my beloved S&W seems to be declining. Can't really speak to Hi Point as I don't own one. Have shot a few and they functioned fine. I won't bet my life on a cheap gun, but I like to play with them. Like I said, its a hobby. The SCCY has a new home. Got an older Rossi, I've heard they have timing problems.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the inconsistencies , quality control, from one gun to the next is also an issue with some of the , as you called them "cheapie guns".
I have a charter arms bulldog that is very dependable, that was a cheapie,lol. but I would not say overall it's a great quality gun, just because I own one that works very well

So to give an accurate account of the quality that you state the "cheapies" now possess, shouldn't you buy multiple guns of the same gun.
example; 10 Taurus revolvers, 10 sccy's, etc. 
for a more accurate review


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Over the years I have bought multiples of the same brand. Like the other guy said, I'm poor and can't buy them all at once. The quality has improved over time. At least in the ones I bought. I've always thought the older Charter Arms products were good dependable guns. Carried an undercover .38 for a long time. Then in a flash of three rounds provided by a friend it was gone. When a bud says here shoot these I forgot about them, make sure of what they are. 3 +P+ rounds and the barrel was cracked at the forcing cone and the crane was bent. Would I buy another Charter Arms? In a heartbeat! The gun did not fail, the operator did. Can't speak to the new ones, but they look good at the store.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if stupid is as stupid does, then my Hi Points are not stupid. The JHP and C9 have ran hundreds of rounds without a hitch. The JHP is one of the most accurate .45's I have ever shot. Will it outlast a Glock or a Beretta? Nope, but for a casual plinker or a tackle box gun that will go bang when you need it to, I recommend them.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

New kid on the block here, well maybe It should be new ole guy on the block here, I too have a Rossi I got in trade with my son a while back. It shoots with no problems yet. I have read the firing pin is unreliable but so far no issues and it is fun to shoot.


----------

